# Most undervalued US stocks to buy now and sell in a few years?



## fzbkk (25 August 2009)

Hello, does anyone have any idea on the most undervalued US stocks at the moment? I am looking to buy and hold for a few years. I was looking at Freddie Mac and Fennie mae, crazy prices before the crash over $60 and now both trading around $1-$2. I am a noob to trading, but the US market seems to be cheap cheap cheap right now, a great time to buy and hold.


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2009)

fzbkk said:


> Hello, does anyone have any idea on the most undervalued US stocks at the moment? I am looking to buy and hold for a few years. I was looking at Freddie Mac and Fennie mae, crazy prices before the crash over $60 and now both trading around $1-$2. I am a noob to trading, but the US market seems to be cheap cheap cheap right now, a great time to buy and hold.




Cheap? Where?


----------



## Gordon Gekko (25 August 2009)

fzbkk said:


> Hello, does anyone have any idea on the most undervalued US stocks at the moment? I am looking to buy and hold for a few years. I was looking at Freddie Mac and Fennie mae, crazy prices before the crash over $60 and now both trading around $1-$2. I am a noob to trading, but the US market seems to be cheap cheap cheap right now, a great time to buy and hold.





Here you go!!

First one's free

ENE


G


----------



## nunthewiser (25 August 2009)

wheres my steak knives?


----------



## So_Cynical (25 August 2009)

fzbkk said:


> the US market seems to be cheap cheap cheap right now, a great time to buy and hold.




If u think its cheap now...u shoulda seen it in March.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (25 August 2009)

I love cheap stocks......$1 or $2 dollars is way too much to pay..........I know this stock, well its like a stock.......I think called Briscons.......you can get it for 1 cent........now can you get cheaper than that puppy.........what a good deal


----------



## moXJO (26 August 2009)

Rainmaker2000 said:


> I love cheap stocks......$1 or $2 dollars is way too much to pay..........I know this stock, well its like a stock.......I think called Briscons.......you can get it for 1 cent........now can you get cheaper than that puppy.........what a good deal




Even better, I heard you get a free cookie with every 10,000 shares purchased.

fzbkk no one can give you advice on what stocks to buy on the forum. All I can say is do your homework before buying in. There is a reason why some stocks are still cheap.


----------



## SilverRanger (28 August 2009)

I can see big smiles for those who bite the bullet and bought Freddie Mac, Fennie mae and AIG this week....Opps, forgot to mention CIT and Citi shareholders...


----------

